# How to start up an Indoor Archery Range / Club



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

What area specifically are you talking about?, there may just be some business minded investors lurking around that can speak directly to your questions.


----------



## csinclair (Mar 16, 2008)

*Area*

I'm a Dundas boy myself.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Too bad, I was hoping you were going to say Stratford area.:teeth:

My wife wants to move there and there isn't much around......not that I've found so far anyway.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Mike Stratford is just down the expressway from Waterloo. You are more than wecome to shoot at the bow shop league in the winter. As far as outdoors goes there is Tavistock that is near Stratford.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Colby will always be my indoor spot and shop of choice, but I didn't know about Tavistock....Google isn't always helpful......and I really don't know the area at all.

This is what makes AT great. :cheers:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Mike, get your hands on an OAA shoot schedule. Way better than Google and you don't need electricity to run it...

Chris


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up

Will do.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

csinclair said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm currently looking into starting an indoor Range / Club in my local area, due to the complete lack of places to shoot, my area is known as the black hole for clubs. We really need a closer place to shoot in the winter especially, the closest clubs are almost an hour away.
> I'm currently a member of the OAA, (I'm in Ontario), and the FCA already, if that helps.
> 
> ...


 If you are looking to do this as a non profit type of club I would suggest getting in touch with someone at the Trillium Foundation http://www.trilliumfoundation.org/cms/en/index.aspx
they have a lot of money to dispose of in various categories and sports clubs are big with them.


----------

